# New Piece



## longshot (Jan 18, 2014)

I just picked up a like new LMT Defender 2000 AR-15. I got the gun and 22 30 rnd mags and 700 rounds of ammo and a carry bag. It has had 20 rounds shot thru it


----------



## Jim (Jan 18, 2014)

Very nice man! 

Any of those Mags pre-ban? :lol:


----------



## longshot (Jan 18, 2014)

No I dont think so all are stamped between 04-10


----------



## JMichael (Jan 19, 2014)

OK, I'm a gun nut and love my guns, but what do you do that would make you want that many mags?


----------



## longshot (Jan 19, 2014)

Nothing but they were part of the deal and I wasnt leaving them behind. Plus you never know when you might need them


----------



## lovedr79 (Jan 19, 2014)

That's what I am talking about. Never know, may need all those mags one day


----------



## SpecFisher (Feb 17, 2014)

Great piece there! I just picked up a stripped lower that I got a great deal on. I'm gonna keep and eye out for parts now that the craze is dying down. I haven't seen .223 or 5.56 ammo for a while at Walmart.


----------

